# should I throw out my windshield washer bottle?



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

looks like it'd be a piece of cake to remove the washer tank (motors attached) and pull the hoses from the spray nozzles. I never use the thing anyways, maybe 2-3 times a year at most.

And if it's really that bad, I can reinstall it...?

Who here has thrown out the washer bottle on their STREET R32?


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Pretty sure you wouldn't pass a WOF without it....But then again who knows what the laws are in Korea


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

Dont think you'll find many UK people will have chucked it out - its needed for an MOT and I believe you can get 3 points on your licence if its not working!


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Mine has gone,probably should ditch the wipers en all, she hasnt seen a drop of rain in 18 months


----------



## ShaggyR32GTR (Feb 29, 2008)

Mine is gone  you need one for the MOT tho :thumbsup:


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

I just made a one piece catch can / washer bottle


----------



## BIG.SMOKE (Apr 2, 2009)

GT-R Glenn said:


> I just made a one piece catch can / washer bottle


Well thats just freakin awesome.


----------



## roadie (Feb 6, 2006)

Toss it and just keep the windscreen rainX'ed.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

I carry RainX and a polishing cloth under my seat at all times. Legality is a total non-issue in Korea 

I'll chuck it; I guess I can always reinstall it. I'm mostly interested to open up that space to see if I can add extra cold airflow into the engine bay from over there.


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

I've ditched it in my street R32. I don't think I'll need it for an MOT over here 
I don't need it at all and it does rain a lot around here...


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

What about if u set up little spray jets pointed at the intercooler and use the window switch to activate them.


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

Dumped mine I put the new bottle in the boot connected it to the rear screen washer tube then used a new washer motor from halfords plugged into the original wiring under the bonnet.


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Toby, I'm really disappointed in you. Such ingenuity you have shown in the past, is old age begining to catch up with those braincells?

It isn't a windscreen washer tank, its a water injection tank. You just need to fit the nozzles and pump and do a bit more mapping. If you are really keen you can use a strong 'anti-freeze' mix (its called methanol, but not 100% on road its too volatile to shock). Check out the aquamist systems.

DaveG


----------

